# Part of audiobook syncs, part doesn't



## mway24 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm trying to sync an audio book to my 8 GB Ipod Touch, it will sync part 2 of the audio book, but not parts 1 or 3 of the same book. I bought the book from itunes, the entire book at one time, so I don't understand how two parts of it won't copy to the ipod. There is plenty of free memory space on the ipod. Thanks.


----------

